# Tandem Compressor



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a fellow selling a compressor with two motors on it. 
A quick google search called it a Tandem Compressor but that's about all the info I can find.

He doesn't know much about it other than it's a 60-80gal. 
Here is a pic. Anyone know anything about these (in general)? 

I've never heard of a Tandem compressor, then again, I'm pretty new to compressors.
Seems to be to good to be true. He doesn't want much for it. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

Erg! Only $200 but it's a heavy duty beast! Too much for me. I'll stick with uprights.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

where is it located i would love to have that


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

What a beast! That thing must really make air. You'd only need one running for most situations.


----------



## IndyDakota (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. It's located her on Vancouver Island. 

His ad said, $200, don't know much about it. need it gone asap. 

Turns out it's just the tank. He updated his picture a few days later 
to reflect that. 

Ken


----------

